# Thanks Lloyd



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Lloyd compared the market for me this morning and saved me just over £100

Highly recommend.

Thanks again.

Mark from Bridlington.:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Ah, i know who you are now! 

Cheers Mark, no worries, glad we could help.


----------

